# Problemas al Grabar DVD con K3b [CERRADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Como estan?

Molesto por lo siguiente. Hace tiempo tengo problemas para grabar DVD, cambie la grabadora varias veces y sigue existiendo el problema. Tengo k3b 1.91 y creo no hice nada mal pero los dvds no se graban, terminan por la mitad y sin grabarse. Sera un problema de Hardware? 

Aca las lineas en /var/log/messages

```
May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.681125] hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive                                          

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.987113] hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4                                      

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.987368] hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected                                                                     

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.987694] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14                                                            

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.987837] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15                                                            

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.988405] ide-gd driver 1.18                                                                             

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.988502] hda: max request size: 512KiB                                                                  

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.998172] hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63                            

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.998501] hda: cache flushes supported                                                                   

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    1.998653]  hda: hda1 hda2 hda3                                                                           

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.008734] hdb: max request size: 128KiB                                                                  

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.018189] hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63                            

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.018500] hdb: cache flushes supported                                                                   

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.018621]  hdb: hdb1                                                                                     

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.038063] ide-cd driver 5.00                                                                             

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.221151] ide-cd: hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache                           

May 13 23:51:47 Tuxito kernel: [    2.221467] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20                        
```

Estoy harto de esto, espero puedan orientarme de que estara mal, el kernel esta configurado como siempre.. Le cuesta leer a la grabadora, mucho, pero lee los dvds, y anda todo bien, al grabar da el problema. A velocidades lentas ha grabado, pero tambien me fallo hace poco.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Fri May 28, 2010 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

no te fijaste si no es el cable ide/sata

ese log no tiene errores. es solo info

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Es PATA, o sea.. una cinta de 80 pines lleva, la cambie tres veces ya. Es rarisimo lo que sucede, hay alguna forma de verificar que la comunicacion con el Mother sea la correcta? No puede ser todas las grabadoras de DVD funcionen mal... en el kernel es posible me falte algo? La controladora IDE (esto supongo es para HD y CD/DVD) es VIA y aun no lo verifique pero tal vez sea necesario compilar algun modulo? Lo raro es que ya grabo correctamente, lo hace en forma aleatoria.

La velocidad que utilizo de grabacion es de 8x, y ahi da error, con 4x suele funcionar mejor, incluso eh grabado varios sin tener problemas. 

Cualquier idea es bienvenida y agradezco tu respuesta Pelado.

----------

## cameta

Por los sintomas que comentas podria estar dañada la placa base.

Para descartar problemas con el gentoo, si tienes windows podrias probar a grabar dvds desde allí.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias!

Estoy pensando eso y no desde este problema, tuve algunos bastante extraños y es un equipo que lleva años encendido.

Hay alguna forma de probar la comunicacion del puerto IDE desde Gnu/Linux sin utilizar Windows? No tengo otra cosa que Gentoo aca y esta todo armado para que asi sea, seria complicado instalarlo y ademas mucho no me gusta la idea ja.

Gracias de nuevo Cameta y a todos los demas.

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema del kernel, si lo detecta, es que esta cargado el driver, por lo que no tenes problemas ahi.

que pc tenes, por ahi es un problema de que se te cae el buffer del dvd y por eso fallan las grabaciones..

que micro y cuanta ram tenes?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tengo un Athlon 2000 (1659 Mhz) 1 gb Ram. ¿Hay forma de darle mas buffer? Cuando graba el buffer se ve bien (eso creo al menos)

Aca les paso mas data del error de copia:

```

Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H20N 1.01 (/dev/hdc, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R secuencial, DVD-R doble capa secuencial, DVD-R doble capa salteado, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW sobrescritura restringida, DVD-RW secuencial, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R doble capa, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Sobrescritura restringida, Salto de capa] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 2286317 (4682377216 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.91.0

KDE Version: 4.3.5 (KDE 4.3.5)

QT Version:  4.6.2

Kernel:      2.6.32-gentoo-r7

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a75

cdrecord: 2.1.1a75

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Drive returned invalid buffer size.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a75 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD-RAM GSA-H20N'

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1409024 = 1376 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  4465 MB        

Total size:     4465 MB = 2286317 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

WARNING: Phys disk size 2298496 differs from rzone size 2297888! Prerecorded disk?

WARNING: Phys start: 196608 Phys end 2495103

Blocks total: 2297888 Blocks current: 2297888 Blocks remaining: 11571

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 4 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of 4465 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of 4465 MB written (fifo  90%)   0.0x.

Track 01:    2 of 4465 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   0.0x.

Track 01:    3 of 4465 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   4.0x.

Track 01:    4 of 4465 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   4.0x.

(Corte esto, llega hasta los 110 mb)

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 03 50 50 00 00 10 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x02 Qual 0x00 (no seek complete) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 32768

cmd finished after 21.691s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 444760064 bytes

Writing  time:  183.598s

Average write speed  18.4x.

Min drive buffer fill was 90%

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.001s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 13701 puts and 13574 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 3589 times full, min fill was 89%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=4 -sao -data -tsize=2286317s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

2286317

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

=== last message repeated 2 times. ===

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

  0.02% done, estimate finish Sun May 16 15:39:23 2010

  0.04% done, estimate finish Sun May 16 14:22:29 2010

  0.07% done, estimate finish Sun May 16 13:57:42 2010

......

  8.33% done, estimate finish Sun May 16 13:37:28 2010

  8.35% done, estimate finish Sun M

```

Aca les dejo una captura 

http://yfrog.com/83instantnea1tp

----------

## cameta

```
lleva años encendido
```

Si que podria estar fallando la placa.

----------

## pcmaster

El error 254 es muy corriente. Buscalo en Google. Parece relacionado con cdrecord.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Les comento, conecte con un adaptador USB la lectora y grabo re bien. Es el Canal IDE secundario me parece. 

Ahora hago otra pregunta. Ya que el canal secundario ide puede ser el inconveniente. Hay unas placas PCI que dan puertos IDE, alguno probo una de esas? En ese caso estaria semi resuelto el temita. 

Hay forma de verificar el socalo IDE desde Linux? 

Gracias a todos por las ideas y creo que esta prueba muestra como viene la mano.

----------

## pelelademadera

deberia andar bien, el unico drama es que si no es booteable el mismo, vas a tener que cambiar cada vez que quieras bootear un cdrom.. y una booteable es un poco mas cara. si te aseguras que es el ide, proba de invertir el disco y la lectora, o de poner la lectora como primario esclavo, por ahi conviene cambiar mother

uhh, es socket a el mobo... va a ser dificil conseguir. nuevo olvidate, pero por ahi en mercadolibre o similar conseguis algo

----------

## cameta

Casi que valdria la pena buscar un pc como el que tienes de segunda mano.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El mother al poco tiempo de esto MURIO. Era el mother sres!

Gracias y un saludo grande por su ayuda y solidaridad continuada.

----------

